# 2015 Nissan Altima 2.5s, how does it drive? Does anyone own this?



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Planning to buy a used 2015 Altima, how do you owners like this car? How does it drive? Any advice about this car you want to share? Should I buy or look for another car model?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Atrocious handling, glitchy and impossible-to-fully-deactivate traction control (that doesnt actually work anyway) will fade your brakes if you run the car for like 4+ hour intervals rather than as a grocery getter

On the bright side, reaaaaal fun to slip and slide two-footing it (veerrry hard to control and recover though), and has some pretty decent launches if you revv with the brake stomped and then release


Oh and the seats are horrible for lumbar, need to wedge a roll of paper towels in the corner or your back will kill you after a couple of days


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> Planning to buy a used 2015 Altima, how do you owners like this car? How does it drive? Any advice about this car you want to share? Should I buy or look for another car model?


Pax love that car


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pax love that car


I would prefer whether or not I love the car. I care much about the pax's opinion as I do a cat's opinion


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> I would prefer whether or not I love the car.


Well do you?


----------



## Jack Pavlov (Nov 7, 2015)

Nissans make great cars, If you can get a Maxima, I'd go there (even if it's one year older, the maxima is by far their best product line with great focus on comfort, performance, and luxury. (not so much on gas mileage, but fun to drive).

Otherwise, I always recommend ALL rideshare is best done in Toyota's or Hondas and Hybrids.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

If it has a CVT (continuously variable transmission) I'd advise you to avoid it like the plague!

Nissan has had problems with their CVT's since day one, and they haven't got better. Failure of the transmission at low mileage (60,000 miles) is not uncommon. Google "Nissan CVT" and see if you think it's worth taking the chance.

My advice - buy a Toyota Camry instead.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

It's a good car. Some strange responses in this thread.

I had a '14 altima for a while. I averaged high 20's in total mileage. It's a sufficiently fast car, and EARLY CVT problems with nissan are not longer in play or worth discussing for the modern Nissan I liked the car as it had some good standard features like push button and individual tire pressure monitors. I thought the seat was comfortable despite mine not having adjustable lumbar (normally I require a lot of lumbar support but it was okay).

It's a reliable car:
https://www.truedelta.com/Nissan-Altima/repair-frequencies-222,2013-2015

Of course maxima is a better car, no doubt (I've owned two), but nobody should be driving uberx in a V6 unless it's a minivan, the gas costs are too much.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> My advice - buy a Toyota Camry instead.


Toyota Camry model I think all their newer cars have a CVT. But you want me to avoid any car with a CVT


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

htboston said:


> Toyota Camry model I think all their newer cars have a CVT. But you want me to avoid any car with a CVT


yep it is cvt also. Don't worry about modern cvt they are fine!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Consumer Reports - October 2015 --

*"Even Nissan, which has been using continuously variable transmissions (CVT) for awhile, has been plagued by issues with the new CVT introduced on the redesigned Pathfinder and Altima."*

https://www.consumerreports.org/cars-car-reliability-is-hurt-by-some-new-technologies/

Only the hybrid Camry's have a CVT, a 7th generation Camry has either a 4-speed or a 6-speed automatic, depending upon engine configuration. An 8th generation Camry has an 8-speed automatic, or a CVT on the hybrid models.

Me personally, I'd buy a 6th generation Camry with a 5-speed manual transmission.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> It's a good car. Some strange responses in this thread.
> 
> I had a '14 altima for a while. I averaged high 20's in total mileage. It's a sufficiently fast car, and EARLY CVT problems with nissan are not longer in play or worth discussing for the modern Nissan I liked the car as it had some good standard features like push button and individual tire pressure monitors. I thought the seat was comfortable despite mine not having adjustable lumbar (normally I require a lot of lumbar support but it was okay).
> 
> ...


Its supposed to get 33 to 42 lol

PS ran one on a 10.5k mi roadtrip


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Its supposed to get 33 to 42 lol
> 
> PS ran one on a 10.5k mi roadtrip


Mine was rated I think 29/40 at the time, but I drove it hard  It was capable of the stated mileage if driven very gently.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> yep it is cvt also. Don't worry about modern cvt they are fine!


How come a 2015 Nissan Altima isn't consider new or modern to that guy who told me to avoid CVT


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

htboston said:


> Toyota Camry model I think all their newer cars have a CVT. But you want me to avoid any car with a CVT





htboston said:


> How come a 2015 Nissan Altima isn't consider new or modern to that guy who told me to avoid CVT


I never said to avoid all CVT's, nor did I ever say a 2015 Altima wasn't new or modern.

What I said was that I wouldn't buy a Nissan with a CVT, and I've provided a link that documents the problems Nissan has had and is having with their CVT's - past and present.

But it's your money, you buy whatever the **** you want.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> I never said to avoid all CVT's, nor did I ever say a 2015 Altima wasn't new or modern.
> 
> What I said was that I wouldn't buy a Nissan with a CVT, and I've provided a link that documents the problems Nissan has had and is having with their CVT's - past and present.
> 
> But it's your money, you buy whatever the &%[email protected]!* you want.


Damn, bro. You extra angry for no reason...


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

htboston said:


> Planning to buy a used 2015 Altima, how do you owners like this car? How does it drive? Any advice about this car you want to share? Should I buy or look for another car model?


How much are you saving on a 15? Over a17? 
The reason I ask is I just rented both the 2017 Altima and the Maxima. Had long drives and did not want to put the miles on my own car. One weekend was to Philly the other was Maryland for Lacrosse tournaments. I was very surprised to find I loved the Altima and Hated the Maxima. I have owned several Maxima s in the past 99, 02 and 05 all bought new as well as an 08 Altima. Those are completely different cars. Here is what I liked in the Altima. Interior was roomier especially the back seat. My son is 6'2" and he had more room in the Altima and it was easier to get in and out of. In the front the Maxima has a rather wide center console making the drivers seating narrow. The Altima rode better. I found the Maxima too stiff. While the Maxima handled high speed cornering better the difference was not worth the poor ride. Yes the Maxima was quicker but the Altima has plenty of zip. The real big difference was the gas milage the Maxima averaged 25 mpg while the Altima averaged 39. Overall I really liked the Altima. If you are asking which is better for ride share I would say the Altima. You will enjoy driving it for long periods of time more. The only caveat to you is I do not know if there is much of a difference between the 15 and 17. Good Luck!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Jaackil said:


> How much are you saving on a 15? Over a17?
> The reason I ask is I just rented both the 2017 Altima and the Maxima. Had long drives and did not want to put the miles on my own car. One weekend was to Philly the other was Maryland for Lacrosse tournaments. I was very surprised to find I loved the Altima and Hated the Maxima. I have owned several Maxima s in the past 99, 02 and 05 all bought new as well as an 08 Altima. Those are completely different cars. Here is what I liked in the Altima. Interior was roomier especially the back seat. My son is 6'2" and he had more room in the Altima and it was easier to get in and out of. In the front the Maxima has a rather wide center console making the drivers seating narrow. The Altima rode better. I found the Maxima too stiff. While the Maxima handled high speed cornering better the difference was not worth the poor ride. Yes the Maxima was quicker but the Altima has plenty of zip. The real big difference was the gas milage the Maxima averaged 25 mpg while the Altima averaged 39. Overall I really liked the Altima. If you are asking which is better for ride share I would say the Altima. You will enjoy driving it for long periods of time more. The only caveat to you is I do not know if there is much of a difference between the 15 and 17. Good Luck!


Thanks for your response. I'm more concern about the CVT now. I did some researching and found that the Altima does suffer from transmission problems relating to the CVT. I think you may have overestimated the overall mileage per gallon for the Altima. I think it's more around the 30-33 overall mpg. I'm looking into a 2016 Altima now for a relatively decent price but I believe I can get it down another 1 to 1.5k from their asking price. Right now I'm more concern about getting a car with a healthy powertrain


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

htboston said:


> Thanks for your response. I'm more concern about the CVT now. I did some researching and found that the Altima does suffer from transmission problems relating to the CVT. I think you may have overestimated the overall mileage per gallon for the Altima. I think it's more around the 30-33 overall mpg. I'm looking into a 2016 Altima now for a relatively decent price but I believe I can get it down another 1 to 1.5k from their asking price. Right now I'm more concern about getting a car with a healthy powertrain


I did not estimate it or use the trip computer. I calculated it myself.
I don't know about the CVT. Like I said both were rentals. I only brought up the comparison because so many suggested the Maxima. I think the Altima is a good car for ride share and if you are worried about the cvt a 2016 should still have warranty left.


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

better than a bmw 3 ser

Altima qualifies for SelectVIP if you have black leather, qualifies for Black if you wear batman mask.


----------

